# Mobile Phones



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am due an upgrade with O2 can anyone recommend anything?

I was going to get the iphone but there are so many things u can't do on it

xx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

I have a Blackberry Bold and love it!  

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I went with the Nokia 5800


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Bels said:


> I have a Blackberry Bold and love it!
> 
> xx


was going to suggest the same thing even though they are the bane of my life as DH cannot get enough of his "crackberry" !


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Salia,

I've got the Nokia 5800 too! 

DH upgraded his and wanted me to have a new one- I wasn't overly bothered, as long as my phone 'looks nice' and works that's all that matters to me (such a girl eh?!) but when I saw his, I just had to have one! It's really cool, although I haven't got my head round all the features yet...enjoy!

Jo xx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

I am very good with my Blackberry .... don't fiddle with it all the time and do use it for business ... I run my own biz, so it's essential really.

Nokia looks lovely ... I didn't get that or the iPhone, as I like keys not a touch screen .. I am a bit old fashioned you see!   

xx


----------

